# Anyone tried the "figure c" hog trap



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Watched a youtube video earlier...maybe im late learning about this. curious if anyone has built one and had any luck. Seems alot easier than having to worry about trip wires and doors. Basically you just leave part of the panel untied and the pigs walk right in but not out.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Strength wise - that doesn't seem like it would hold much.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

We built one...caught some hogs and knew we did because they tore the ground up but they all got out.

So we built a round trap with a swinging door...works great.

TH


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I have two traps that are shaped like a heart. The hogs squeeze thru the wire.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Have not built one to these specs, have built them with similar swinging door that only opens in and allow the to keep walking in and not out. It worked very good and have used the round traps with swing door that kept the hogs from tearing up the trap as they ran in circles instead of across and into the Side of the trap


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Rubberback said:


> I have two traps that are shaped like a heart. The hogs squeeze thru the wire.


dumb question: so the piggies enter the trap where the dog is standing? can you draw a diagram?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

it looks to me that the hogs have been pulled from inside that trap and are on the outside. the dog is standing where the hogs enter. just my wildass guess


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

You better build it strong and tall cuz they jumped out of ours easily


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

If it has corners they will climb too


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The owners kid on the ranch I used to be on built one and it was a complete failure. The secret to catching hogs out west is to be able to move the traps frequently. Catch a couple and relocate.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*X2*



Haute Pursuit said:


> The owners kid on the ranch I used to be on built one and it was a complete failure. The secret to catching hogs out west is to be able to move the traps frequently. Catch a couple and relocate.


We have used the â‚¬8 trapes but found that after catching some none will go in 
Went back to regular trap that we could move and caught 300 % more


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I have one built out at the ranch. It can be productive if rigged and baited right.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Mine is a similar design, except it does have a trip wire. One panel is stretched back and has a trip wire. Same principle though just easier for the pigs to get in


----------

